
Rocket Internet’s Africa Internet Gp Raises $326M from Goldman Sachs and Others - bradley_long
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/03/rocket-internets-africa-internet-group-raises-326m-from-goldman-sachs-and-others/
======
kapad
From what I've seen of Rocket Internet, they're mostly copy/pasting
businesses, without much innovation. When I hear about startups in Africa,
there's a lot of innovative things being done, simply because the needs in
Africa are wholly different. So with is AIG, separate from Rocket Internet, in
terms of leadership and management style? Do AIG companies actually do
innovative things, or just a lot of copy paste, like the rest of Rocket
Internet?

